# North Branch AuSable worth my time?



## Woodsman08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

My family has owned a home in Michaweye (near Gaylord) for years. As a much younger outdoor enthusiast I would spend all day trekking around Emerald, Opal, and Bell Marie lakes and the North Branch of the AuSable. The river here is so small is it worth my time to fish it? Does anyone know a spot? So much of the land is private and I never know where I am allowed. Does anyone know what Emerald Pine Tree Ranch is? I see their signs all over the area.

Thanks!


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

The North branch has outstanding trout water but access is limited. Your best bet is to hit a local fly shop or pick up the TU map book for the Ausable river system. FYI, most of the North Branch is "Flies Only" so check the state regs too.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

agreed!!!! get the TU guide. not the one for the lower Au Sable if you want the info on the North Branch and South Branch. I picked one up when i went up about a month ago. It was fantastic. Places to park, water depth and fishing quality for alot of different areas.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

The North branch is NOT really a trout stream in the upper reaches. It drains some small lakes so its really warm up top. My buddy has a place on Emerald so im some what familiar with the area. You gotta get closer to Lovels befor the water cools enought to hold trout. But when you get to the trout water, yes, its a fine trout stream!!!


----------

